# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Электрические конвекторы Ensto Lämmitin

## Мильва

Конвекторы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] производят в Санкт-Петербурге при помощи автоматизированной линии, которая была доставлена из Финляндии в 2017 году. Они помогут вам энергоэффективно и безопасно отапливать сухие и влажные, жилые и общественные помещения. Оборудование можно использовать в качестве основного и дополнительного источника отопления.
Высота стандартных конвекторов Lämmitin составляет 389 мм, а мощность – 500, 1000 и 1500 Вт. Диапазон регулировки механического термостата – от 6 до 36 градусов. Прибор можно устанавливать на полу при помощи ножек EPHAC1 (они не входят в комплект) или на стене на штатные монтажные планки.

----------

